#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Freelance para fazer configurações em rede ( REMOTO )

## BR4N

Freelance para fazer configurações em rede ( REMOTO )
Estou a procura para que possa melhorar minha rede
hoje utilizo uma SXT e Litebeam M5
Favor deixar skype para conversar melhor, ou me adicione
Skype: *facebook:lolalexs

Aguardo possíveis contatos.*

----------


## avatar52

Entre em contato [email protected]

----------


## BR4N

> Entre em contato cons[email protected]


Lhe mandei solicitação no skype!

----------


## wdnc5

[email protected]

Entre em contato e solicite consultoria avulsa ou plano Mensal 
.

Enviar:
Topologia e serviços a ser feito com telefone de contato .

----------


## carlosgossler

Me adicione em seu Skype, te dou algumas dicas sem custo algum e se quiser suporte avançado sei quem indicar a um preço acessível.

----------


## BR4N

> Me adicione em seu Skype, te dou algumas dicas sem custo algum e se quiser suporte avançado sei quem indicar a um preço acessível.


Qual seu skype?

----------


## carlosgossler

> Qual seu skype?


carlosgossler

----------


## BR4N

> carlosgossler


Mandei já!

----------

